# First succesfull timed solve...



## LarsN (Aug 30, 2007)

I've been having a hard time learning this blindfold solving. I use 3-cycles and I find the technic easy enough to understand, but it's taking me months to get stable enough to start timing my attempts.
Especially in the beginning my memorisation was failing a lot due to the stress of the timer. So I've trained hard without timing and finally decided today to check if my efforts were in vain.

The first attempt didn't feel so good and I was quite surprised to se the cube completly solved, and in a time of 4.28!
My second attempt felt a lot better and turned out to be a complete solve in ... 4.28! Hey, what are the odds!

Just sharing my joy of my first timed succesfull solves...


----------



## hdskull (Aug 31, 2007)

great job! i know the joy of having a successful BLD solve. cuz i just had mine a couple of weeks ago.


----------

